# How to start using Photoshop



## Vincwat (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Everything is in the title. I am using lightroom since a few years, but I feel like I could use Photoshop from time to time.
I have never used it before but I am keen to learn. How would you start? What should be learned first? Do you advice any book, tutorial, website? 

Any advice is welcome!

Thanks

Vincwat


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 6, 2014)

#1 Never edit your original files, always work on copies. (especially if you shoot JPEG rather than raw)

#2 Consider starting with Photoshop Elements -- it's simpler and cheaper.

#3 If your compuer skills are pretty strong, consider using The GIMP instead of Photoshop: it's very powerful and costs nothing.

There are many Photoshop "how-to's" on the Internet, and lots of books as well. I'd suggest you search for "introduction to photoshop" or "getting started with photoshop." You'll find plenty to keep you busy.


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Vincwat,
I have used Lynda.com to learn all the programs I now use. Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Flash, Premier Pro, After Effects, Sound Booth, and many others as you would see on the site.
All adobe certified instructors, have many levels of training well thought out progressions from beginner to advanced levels.
Photoshop lessons are broken into many different uses, as it's not just for photos, they have tons of tutorials.


----------



## climber (Oct 6, 2014)

I started using Photoshop (at the same time as Lightroom) at the beginning of this year. Now, I think I understand it quite well and know almost all techniques. I spent a lot of time (but really a lot) watching FREE tutorials on internet.

Here are some recommended websites/youtube channels:

- Vibrant Shot: http://www.vibrantshot.com/blog/ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCdPuo7dD6mvkW3pCfHcoTA

He has advanced techniques mainly for portrait and fashion retouching. But also for landscapes, etc. Apart from anything else, you can learn techniques like dodging&burning, frequency separation,.... which are usable everywhere.

- PHLEARN: http://phlearn.com/category/photoshop https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC47XN5bhLTBH5TRFyKaUpKg

Here are also demonstrated quite advanced techniques. Very good and fun!

- Photoshop Training Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdQ_ZkYaMe6qPoueUyPQgpQ

Also good!

- Jimmy McIntyre: http://www.throughstrangelenses.com/category/hdr-tutorial/ https://www.youtube.com/user/TheJimmymac20

Recommended for learning how to manually blend different exposures (without HDR program) with luminosity masks.

- Glyn Dewis: https://www.youtube.com/user/GlynDewis

Very good and recommended too.

Most of the techniques are presented in all of the upper links. But every time it is something different. And more times you see one technique, more chance you have to remember it and understand it.

I think if you will understand and learn everything what they show, you will learn a LOT!

At the end, I have to mention also https://www.creativelive.com All classes which are running live are free. If you want to watch it again you have to purchase them. But they are also re-broadcasted from time to time.

If you enjoy that kind of learning, there is no problem to understand it. Photoshop is not that complex as it seems. For me it's harder to get an idea what else can I change/improve on a photo. When I know that, I easy to find a good technique (there are many different techniques for the same end result).


----------



## westr70 (Oct 6, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Hi Vincwat,
> I have used Lynda.com to learn all the programs I now use. Photoshop, Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Flash, Premier Pro, After Effects, Sound Booth, and many others as you would see on the site.
> All adobe certified instructors, have many levels of training well thought out progressions from beginner to advanced levels.
> Photoshop lessons are broken into many different uses, as it's not just for photos, they have tons of tutorials.



+10 Lynda.com is a great way to learn. I think it's about $25.00 USD per month or you can get a yearly subscription. Try it out for a month and see how you like it.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 6, 2014)

Vincwat said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Everything is in the title. I am using lightroom since a few years, but I feel like I could use Photoshop from time to time.
> I have never used it before but I am keen to learn. How would you start? What should be learned first? Do you advice any book, tutorial, website?
> ...


----------



## Harry Muff (Oct 7, 2014)

This:















Thank me later.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 7, 2014)

When in doubt: Use another layer.
When you don't have a clue: Seek out anything written by Deke McClelland on the subject. He has a blog where some posts are done -> http://www.deke.com/content/about-our-contributors


----------



## Omni Images (Oct 7, 2014)

2nd that ... Deke is an instructor for Lynda.com
Though Chris Orwig does many of the Photoshop tutorials with photographers.


----------



## pdirestajr (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually get Lynda.com for free by having a public library card. I live in the US. If you have a good local library check their website to see if there is a portal link. I just type in my last name and library card number!

I used to have a paid subscription to Lynda, but obviously recently canceled as I get it for free. It is worth it regardless of cost.

Deke is a brilliant teacher too.


----------



## SoullessPolack (Oct 7, 2014)

I learned it on my own, just experimenting with all the buttons and menus and filters etc. I'm a fan of that approach, it feels much more rewarding than paying for that information.

There's also Youtube. There's a lot of good free content on Youtube. I have yet to see anything on a paid tutorial/subscription site that is not available for free on Youtube somewhere. The only difference is organization. It can be a bit harder with Youtube, but then again, if you're saving that much money, expect to put in at least a little work.

What you can do, and I highly recommend, once you have learned the basics, is to find whatever interests you through a place like Lynda, and then search for the same topic on Youtube, or even other sites. Sometimes you'll come across video tutorials, other times, written tutorials. It's all out there. It simply becomes a matter of "do I want to pay for something that is available for free?"


----------



## Vincwat (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Of course I looked over the internet and its full of tutorial books, ... about photoshop. That is why I am interested in your personnal favorites. I am starting from scratch. I will have a look at the links you posted and see if I can use them!

Vincwat


----------



## climber (Oct 8, 2014)

On 16-17. Oct you can watch "Advanced Photoshop Techniques" on CreativeLive for free. Maybe it will be too advanced, but anyway.

https://www.creativelive.com/courses/advanced-photoshop-techniques-dave-cross?utm_source=creativeLIVE&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=DaveCrossOctEnroll


----------



## tculotta (Oct 8, 2014)

Take a class at your local community college (I am assuming, perhaps incorrectly that you are in the US.) It is inexpensive and will move at a pace over the course of 10-13 weeks that will allow you to absorb and retain the material.

Good luck.


----------



## Skirball (Oct 8, 2014)

I learned on my own, way back when it was version 3.1. Played with it for years and years, and got pretty good. Then I started watching Phlearn and learned far more in a year than I ever had before. He has an intro series, but I have no idea how it compares to Linda's. I'm sure either one if fine. Once you get the basics, make sure to check out Phlearn. Even the free stuff is awesome, and fun.


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 8, 2014)

climber said:


> On 16-17. Oct you can watch "Advanced Photoshop Techniques" on CreativeLive for free. Maybe it will be too advanced, but anyway.
> 
> https://www.creativelive.com/courses/advanced-photoshop-techniques-dave-cross?utm_source=creativeLIVE&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=DaveCrossOctEnroll



+1
I really love this site. Lots of very informative courses that are free when they are broadcast live (from Seattle). I used to use Safari, but now on my Macbook, it only seems to work when I use Google Chrome. Check out their calendar for upcoming courses. I have 5 or 6 courses scheduled to watch in the next month. I even purchased one of their courses on Lightroom/Photoshop I initially watched for free since I liked it so much.


----------



## jepabst (Oct 10, 2014)

I can attest to the Creative Live being a fantastic resource! I've watched countless hours of photography and software workshops. If you have local resources, like Chicago/New York, I suggest saving up for some live workshops as well - most large cities offer courses in things like Photoshop - usually for less than $100. -- but Creative Live is awesome because it doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## a-hopps (Oct 10, 2014)

+1 for Lynda, Phlearn and Creative live!


----------



## Vincwat (Oct 11, 2014)

tculotta said:


> Take a class at your local community college (I am assuming, perhaps incorrectly that you are in the US.) It is inexpensive and will move at a pace over the course of 10-13 weeks that will allow you to absorb and retain the material.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks for the advice! I am living in Belgium... no such thing here. Apparently you didn't notice in my post that I am not native English speaker.


----------



## jannatul18 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is a very basic question but the answer is huge. Many people told you many things and give you lots of information on this but I will tell you try yourself with trial and error method. Get get help from online resources and continue practice. Thats it.


----------



## Zv (Oct 27, 2014)

I recommend Phil Steele. His website has various video tutorials for photoshop basics. It's a paid site but reasonably priced and I just like the way he explains things in a nice easy way. I really learned a lot from him. 

http://www.steeletraining.com

Also, even though am not a big Kelby fan his books are informative and I highly recommend his Photoshop bible! I still use it for reference from time to time. (See Harry's reply for the book in question). 

All you really need to know in regards to using Photoshop as a photographer is working with layers. That and the sharpening / NR abilities are probably the most useful things that you'll encounter. Most processing can be done directly in LR now, it's really just touching up photos where you need to soften skin and remove blemishes where Photoshop comes into its own. Good for tweeking that all important shot and making it look perfect!


----------

